
Bertrand Russell's “The Principles of Mathematics” in PDF and HTML Formats - sebkomianos
http://people.umass.edu/klement/pom/
======
sebkomianos
Also:

Intro to Mathematical Philosophy: [http://people.umass.edu/klement/russell-
imp.html](http://people.umass.edu/klement/russell-imp.html)

and Tractacus: Logico-Philosophicus:
[http://people.umass.edu/klement/tlp/](http://people.umass.edu/klement/tlp/)

